# Comments on my weight gaining diet...



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Morning chaps,

Ive been training solidly for about 18 months now; although only about 6 months of these eating anywhere near where I should be. Im trying to gain as much lean muscle as possible, and will be starting my first AAS course in the next few weeks. Ive been doing a load of research on here, and it seems the following is a fairly tried and tested combo, nice and simple; Dbol, sus and deca, and then obviously PCT. Although the exact amounts per week I need, etc im still not 100% on what is best. Can anyone advise?

But, the main reason for this post, I think Ive got my diet fairly well sorted at the moment, can anyone advise on how good it is for bulking;

8.30am - 40g CNP Whey Protein + 100g oats + 10g natural peanut butter

11.00am - 140g cooked chicken breast + 100g brown rice + 10g natural peanut butter + 1 apple

2.30pm - Same as 11.00am.

5.00pm - 40g CNP Whey Protein + 100g oats

Train 6.30 - 7.30'ish

7.30pm - PWO shake with 40g Whey Protein + 60g Oats

10.30pm - 8 eggs (3 whole + 5 whites) scrambled with 3 slices of wholemeal toast and then bed

This is basically based on Tinytom's diet in his 'how to lose bodyfat and gain muscle' thread. Will this suffice, combined with a nice course, good hard training and plenty of rest?

Cheers in advance


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

steve_barrow said:


> Morning chaps,
> 
> Ive been training solidly for about 18 months now; although only about 6 months of these eating anywhere near where I should be. Im trying to gain as much lean muscle as possible, and will be starting my first AAS course in the next few weeks. Ive been doing a load of research on here, and it seems the following is a fairly tried and tested combo, nice and simple; Dbol, sus and deca, and then obviously PCT. Although the exact amounts per week I need, etc im still not 100% on what is best. Can anyone advise?
> 
> ...


diet is good drop the oats in post workout shake replace it with fast acting carb

your last meal drop the bred have the eggs and some peanut butter.


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

sizar said:


> diet is good drop the oats in post workout shake replace it with fast acting carb
> 
> your last meal drop the bred have the eggs and some peanut butter.


Cool, cheers mate 

A fast acting carb such as? Not being funny, I just dont really know what!

Also, is it not adviseable to have some carb intake before bed? Or should it be literally protein and some good fat?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

fast acting carb. energy drink honey dried fruit. or if you want powder form which what i use in my shake .. malthodextrin or dextrose.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

You should look into using Glutamine and BCAAs pre and post workout, I really feel this helps with recovery, and I personally would add another meal an hour after your PWO shake, but you know how you feel, that's just me. I agree with Sizar that a fast acting carb PWO is better imo, but i think toast with your eggs before bed is fine, I'd agree again with Sizar that you could have a little helping of pb there as well.

Can I ask out of curiosity (and possible ignorance) why you are doing a stacked cycle as your first, and not a test only cycle? I'm a noob when it comes to AAS - never used it, never really thought about it, so this is more likely going to be ignorance.


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

sizar said:


> fast acting carb. energy drink honey dried fruit. or if you want powder form which what i use in my shake .. malthodextrin or dextrose.


OK mate cool, cheers for that.



leonface said:


> You should look into using Glutamine and BCAAs pre and post workout, I really feel this helps with recovery, and I personally would add another meal an hour after your PWO shake, but you know how you feel, that's just me. I agree with Sizar that a fast acting carb PWO is better imo, but i think toast with your eggs before bed is fine, I'd agree again with Sizar that you could have a little helping of pb there as well.
> 
> Can I ask out of curiosity (and possible ignorance) why you are doing a stacked cycle as your first, and not a test only cycle? I'm a noob when it comes to AAS - never used it, never really thought about it, so this is more likely going to be ignorance.


Yes, I am planning on getting some Glutamine and BCAA's, and having these pro and post workout. I also need to get some multi vits and stuff to have at night before bed, as I have very little veg intake, so need more vitaminss in my diet I think.

Regarding the stacked first course, to be honest, I am also a total newbie when it comes to AAS aswell. I have done some looking around here, and it seems that is a fairly tried and tested combo. Also, a few of my mates have had courses before, and have all used these 3 to great effect. That said, it doesn't mean its going to work as well for me! I am open to any suggestions from experiences AAS users about what works well as a first course


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

have you read this article? the part at the bottom might interest you the most...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/9537-good-basic-aas-advice.html


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

leonface said:


> have you read this article? the part at the bottom might interest you the most...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/9537-good-basic-aas-advice.html


Cheers. Ive had a little read, very interesting. Going by that, it seems just test should be the basis for my first course. But, what test do I have? Sus?

The thing is with this site, theres SO much information, and so many differing opinions, its difficult to sive through the crap and get to the best/most effective advice...


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

steve_barrow said:


> Cheers. Ive had a little read, very interesting. Going by that, it seems just test should be the basis for my first course.* But, what test do I have? Sus?*
> 
> The thing is with this site, theres SO much information, and so many differing opinions, its difficult to sive through the crap and get to the best/most effective advice...


Any. But longer acting would be easiest as less shots, so enan, cyp, sus would be best bet.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate you will grow nicely on just test reasonble dose 500mg a week 10-12 weeks make you have pct med also AI to use on cycle to keep estrogen low. don't under estimate one compound you will grow nicely . trust me . as long as your training and eating is right.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

sizar said:


> mate you will grow nicely on just test reasonble dose 500mg a week 10-12 weeks make you have pct med *also AI to use on cycle to keep estrogen low.* don't under estimate one compound you will grow nicely . trust me . as long as your training and eating is right.


I wouldnt do this.

Keep an eye on any sides and if you start to feel you're getting any estrogen related sides then use an AI.

Pointless using an AI from the start imo, i have never used one as have never needed to up to now...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the reason for using AI is to keep the estrogen level low throughout because estrogen is as suppressive as test is so if you have so much of it floating around then is hard to recover on the other end also in my experience water retention is bad but low dose of AI keeps it to minimum still retain some water but thats ok.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

sizar said:


> the reason for using AI is to keep the estrogen level low throughout becauseestrogen is as suppressive as test is so if you have so much of it floating around then is hard to recover on the other end also in my experience water retention is bad but low dose of AI keeps it to minimum still retain some water but thats ok.


Not everyone is prone to excessively high levels of estrogen especially on 500mg test....

Estrogen has many benefits to anabolism and the OP is looking to gain muscle he isnt prepping for a show, so obviously if you are not having problems with excessive estrogen then what's the point in using another med which is not needed??

If the OP does have probs with excess estrogen and starts with gyno etc then by all means start using an AI but to use one from the start is pointless imo.

BTW what cycle did you run without an AI that made an AI neccessary or have you always used one right through?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally some sense from dig.

Low estrogen levels are potentially more problematic than high.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dig said:


> Not everyone is prone to excessively high levels of estrogen especially on 500mg test....
> 
> Estrogen has many benefits to anabolism and the OP is looking to gain muscle he isnt prepping for a show, so obviously if you are not having problems with excessive estrogen then what's the point in using another med which is not needed??
> 
> ...


I totally understand where you coming from .. i didn't run AI for 1st 15 days then when the test was kicking in. one day i had so much water retention i looked puffy as hell. then i got emotional i bust into tears for no reason. then i started using 0.5 every other day.


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies on this so far chaps 

I think ive sorted out what im going to have steroid wise, but shall start another thread in the relevant section regarding that.

One thing that is concerning me though, ive been doing the above diet for about 8 weeks now, and I dont really seem to be gaining any weight off it. Im currently approx 15 stone 3 lb; but have been this weight since I started this diet. It has though, with only 1 x 45 minute session of cardio a week cut my bodyfat down a noticeable amount, and im starting to be able to just about see abs (for the first time in my life!). But, when I do start this course, surely im wanting to be gaining as much weight as possible in lean muscle, so more calories are going to be required? I roughly calculated the above to be approx 3500-4000 a day, is this enough with me being so heavy already? Or should I be looking more towards 5000-6000 a day?

Cheers


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

my prob exactlyaswell mate.done a few cyclesbefore but never had my diet nailed. got the gear ready for this cyclebut struggling with my diet. im the same weight aswell and just trying to calculate my dietry needs (protein, carbs, fats and cals)

i will be running 10 wks.

wks 1-5 = 30mg d-bol e/d

wks 1-10 = 400mg test e/5/d

(not sure whether to bother with deca this time?)

pct = clomid.


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

steve_barrow said:


> One thing that is concerning me though, ive been doing the above diet for about 8 weeks now, and I dont really seem to be gaining any weight off it. Im currently approx 15 stone 3 lb; but have been this weight since I started this diet. It has though, with only 1 x 45 minute session of cardio a week cut my bodyfat down a noticeable amount, and im starting to be able to just about see abs (for the first time in my life!). But, when I do start this course, surely im wanting to be gaining as much weight as possible in lean muscle, so more calories are going to be required? I roughly calculated the above to be approx 3500-4000 a day, is this enough with me being so heavy already? Or should I be looking more towards 5000-6000 a day?
> 
> Cheers


As a newbie, it is possible to lose weight and gain fat simultaneously. So I would leave your calories where they are untill you reach a level of leaness that you are totally happy with (and wouldn't want to decrease further) and then increase calories.

The leaner you are when you start gaining weight, the higher proportion of muscle you gain as a ratio to fat (ie leaner people gain more muscle and less fat than fatter individuals who gain more fat and less muscle).

Lyle McDonald suggests that males should be ~10-12% body fat before even considering going on any kind of 'bulk'.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/general-philosophies-of-muscle-mass-gain.html


----------

